# Hi I'm from Seattle, WA



## kenshinkitten (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi my name is Brett and I am a 19 year old girl from Seattle, WA.
I have five cats named Sakura, Luna, Poly, Bobby and Alice. I also have two dogs named Cossette and Fiona and three ferrets named Chloe, Misao and Cloud. I have a piranha named Lucious and a 6 foot long snake named Aries.

Basically I love animals  

Cats are my favorite though, always had cats and they are so fluffy and cute. OMG kitties!
Thinking about them makes me smile...  

<3


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Brett, if you love cats, you are in the right place! Welcome to you and your little friends. We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello, and welcome. My hubby used to live near Seattle, and worked on the Pier 69 project. Can't wait to see pics of all your kids.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi !!! Tacoma here  

I have 1 3 yr old cat and kitten on the way from the shelter. I also have 4 Mali Uromastyx lizards


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome Brett.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Brett!

Never thought I'd say this, but I only have four cats.  


Marie, staff to:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be wonderful!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Me and my gang sends hello's to you and your gang


----------

